# You think she could get a G or even a SG?



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

I think her angulation is actually not too bad. Have not really stacked her yet and I doubt I can get her showed before she turns two in January and I wasn't sure if I should show her at all. 









she's got quite a strong head


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

There is really no way to say with the photos you have posted.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm talking about her ear... as for the rest of her I'm sure she gets at least a G like her brother but my main concern has always been her ear.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

What happened to her ear?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I've seen some pretty funky ears getting some nice ratings. Pan has a kinked ear (not quite as noticable) and got SG2 at 13 months.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

From the picture I can't see anything wrong with her ear. But why not just show her and see what happens


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

yah, I doubt I can get her showed before her 2nd Birthday which is January 22nd. So I definitely have to get her titled before...


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

holland said:


> From the picture I can't see anything wrong with her ear. But why not just show her and see what happens


Look at the left ear, how it's kicked out to the side? Goldschlager ear or something like that. :crazy:


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I did see that but it is up-doesn't really look too bad to me


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I think you would be heavily penalized on the ear and probably get a "G".


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

well, a G is all she needs, right 
Otherwise she's not a bad bitch at all. Not the most beautiful but I really like her strong head.


----------

